# Couple more finished



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2015)

First one is African Sumac Burl, 7"x10", the other is Indian Rosewood (Sissoo) 7"x13 with ebony on top. Both finished with many (lost count)coats of rattle can lacquer.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

YOWZERS !!!!!! That Sumac is nice and I got caught up looking at it until I saw the IR.........the heart/sap combo with that figure and the shape you went with are a home run Barry 

@Kevin we need a home run smiley

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2015)

I love them both, but man that sissoo just speaks to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 12, 2015)

Damn Barry - that's a double score -it's a tough decision but I think I like the IRW. Outstanding work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow, love them both, but keep going back to that sumac. Gonna have to try some of that one day. Beautiful work, as always, Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 12, 2015)

Barry, I can't choose which on I like better - both are home runs, as far as I'm concerned!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2015)

NICE work- The sumac grabs me but both are beautiful....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2015)

Barry your work is just off the charts!!!!
Both of these are beautiful but the natural edge opening wins out for me. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 12, 2015)

well they've already said it ... fabulous

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow those are outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2015)

Both are gorgeous - not real keen on the ebony cap on the IRW but the rest of it is so marvelous it doesn't matter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 12, 2015)

Very cool! I'm loving that rosewood form!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 13, 2015)

Man what a Christmas swap gift !
It's another outta the park posting here at WB bunch !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yowzaaa !!!! Those are stupendous looking Barry. Another job well done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2015)

Once again, museum quality turnings! Simply divine. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 13, 2015)

Amazing! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Dec 13, 2015)

Amazing! The shape in both fits the wood very well! That is truely art!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Dec 16, 2015)

Beautiful! About the only word I can think of that fits!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 16, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yep that about says it all.
When I grow up I want to be able to make beautiful things like that!
Love them both but that sumac is exemplary work!


----------



## Jerry B (Dec 16, 2015)

both are beautiful vessels 
I especially like the Indian Rosewood with the contrast between the heart and sap woods,
and unlike a few above, I do really like the added Ebony on the top, gives the piece that much more character 
awesome finish on both, well done, and you _are_ the hollow form _Master_ !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful work, and beautiful wood. You did it justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow! Not much else to say!!! Beautiful work! I hope to have half your talent one day sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

